# Carvin 8 string Neck through build



## reklawhcaz (Mar 17, 2014)

I had an old Ibanez S series body laying around with a Schecter neck on it (please don't ask haha). So I decided to a do a Carvin 8 string neck through build because of my new found love of my DC800 ---> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/262068-ngd-dc800-flamed-maple.html#post3917475

I ordered the specs on the neck through 
Custom Shop Instrument Details:
Base Price: $ 279.00 
NT8 - Neck-Through 8-String Extended Scale Guitar Neck
Right Handed
$ 50.00 - WALN - Solid Walnut Neck 
$ 0.00 - -UNF - Unfinished Back Of Neck (Standard) 
$ 20.00 - 8SH - 8-String Standard Headstock 4+4 
$ 0.00 - MF - Maple Fingerboard (Tung-Oiled) 
$ 0.00 - -DI - Dot Inlays (Standard) 
$ 40.00 - ST JF - Stainless Jumbo Frets .055" H .110" W
$ 0.00 - -R20 - 20in Fretboard Radius (Standard) 
$ 5.00 - IVN - Ivory Graph Tech TUSQ Nut 

I started out with this







Then I cut it in 3 sections basically just cutting the center section out to glue to the neck through.






Stripped it, sanded it and made the wings flat on the inside for a level glue joint.






Thats where I'm at right now. Waiting on the build to be finished and shipped to me (ordered it on the 24th of Feb.) I know they're crazy busy right now so hopefully it'll be finished soon. I have all hipshot furniture waiting to go on it. Hipshot hard tail and locking tuners. Doing a string through just like the DC800's basically. I haven't got pickups yet but I was thinking since its Walnut neck through with Mahogany wings its going to be pretty dark. Maybe the Maple fretboard will brighten it up some, but I was thinking Lace Deathbar/X-bar combo? Or dual X-bars. Not really wanting to dish out for BK's though Im sure they're worth it (never tried them). Im used to JB/Jazz combo since I have that set in most my guitars.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice!

Awesome idea as well, haven't seen anyone use the DC800 necks or slice a body into laminates like this.

Are the DC800 neckthroughs as good as the completed guitars from Carvin?
Been interested in one for a project since playing a DC800


----------



## reklawhcaz (Mar 17, 2014)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Nice!
> 
> Awesome idea as well, haven't seen anyone use the DC800 necks or slice a body into laminates like this.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Ill definitely find out when it gets here. The only thing that will be different is the wings and the neck heel since you have to do that yourself with the neck through blank. But Carvin is known for their fret jobs (amongst other things of course) and I love the feel of the DC 800 I have so hopefully it'll be an excellent build.


----------



## ilyti (Mar 17, 2014)

Dang that's brave! Now here's a build I'd love to follow in detail, cause I've been thinking of doing this for years, but never had the guts. Mostly due to lack of experience.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 17, 2014)

how i wish i could order a neck  sadly they just sell to US.....


----------



## thrsher (Mar 18, 2014)

Erick Kroenen said:


> how i wish i could order a neck  sadly they just sell to US.....



i have no problem middling that for you if interested


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Mar 18, 2014)

^ I would love that Sir, i'll send you a PM


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 18, 2014)

Super cool idea, I've always wanted to try something like this. 

Any more info on the schecter-necked ibanez? I love weird DIY stuff like this. I've always kind of wanted to get a strat, and then route the neck pocket wider and deeper to fit a seven-string 24-fret neck on it, then widen the pickup slots in the pickguard, and put a seven-string bridge in it. That would be fun.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 18, 2014)

So cool!  I'll definitely be following this.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Mar 19, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Super cool idea, I've always wanted to try something like this.
> 
> Any more info on the schecter-necked ibanez? I love weird DIY stuff like this. I've always kind of wanted to get a strat, and then route the neck pocket wider and deeper to fit a seven-string 24-fret neck on it, then widen the pickup slots in the pickguard, and put a seven-string bridge in it. That would be fun.



I got the guitar with a broken neck (thanks Fed-Ex) so I bought the cheapest neck I could find in the same scale length which happen to be a Schecter Omen neck. It had 24 frets though which was either chop off the bottom 2 frets or make it work. I tried to make it work but didn't want to lose the humbucker so I measured where I needed the nut to be from the bridge to make it the same as before. I chopped the neck back to the 21'st fret but left the fretboard overhanging over the pickup. I never got the neck to sit in there stable enough so I constantly lost tunning and it was a PITA. Sat in the closet until I decided to do this to it.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 10, 2014)

So the neck finally came in today. Kind of regretting getting walnut. But maybe after its complete I'll like it more. Here are some pics


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure if I like the mahogany to walnut










or adding a filet like ebony or something


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 10, 2014)

Can't see the pics 
Edit: they work now it looks better with the filet


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 10, 2014)

Erick Kroenen said:


> Can't see the pics



Just fixed it. I was in the middle of doing it actually. haha I copied the wrong part from photo bucket


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 10, 2014)

I personally like the slight contrast. I would say adding that ebony filet would really complete the package though. It forces the eye/mind to see it as a separation and not a clash.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 10, 2014)

I think I like the Ebony in it better as well. 


Btw the wifey bought new sheets/comforter Im not gay (not that there is anything wrong with it) just married hahaha


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 10, 2014)

This is another guys DC800 with walnut neck and mahogany wings
Interesting but still definitely going with the ebony filets


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 11, 2014)

I vote for the ebony fillets as well, although I quite like the walnut/mahogany contrast.

And I actually do like your sheets.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I vote for the ebony fillets as well, although I quite like the walnut/mahogany contrast.
> 
> And I actually do like your sheets.



haha thanks they're growing on me


----------



## Convictional (Apr 11, 2014)

What're you doing for a finish? Natural?

Also tuning pegs? Black? Gold?


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Convictional said:


> What're you doing for a finish? Natural?
> 
> Also tuning pegs? Black? Gold?



Was thinking of natural. Maybe a dark stain but not sure. And all black hipshot furniture


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 11, 2014)

If this turns out well would you consider doing it for others?


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> If this turns out well would you consider doing it for others?



Most definitely. I'd do this every day for the rest of my life if money wasn't a factor haha


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 11, 2014)

I have thought of doing this but never went through with it. Sub'd. And yes laminate dat ebony.

Will you need to finish the neck? That walnut looks awfully light.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

TrashJuice said:


> I have thought of doing this but never went through with it. Sub'd. And yes laminate dat ebony.
> 
> Will you need to finish the neck? That walnut looks awfully light.



I wanted another 8 but wanted it to be good quality yet relatively cheap since it's not a necessity.

Yeah I got it unfinished since I have to carve the neck joint. 90% sure I'm just gonna tung-oil it since my other carvin is like that and I love it


----------



## mphsc (Apr 11, 2014)

I owned that dc800 with the walnut neck and the neck felt wonderful and I loved the contract to the body wood. It was rather light as well. Looking good man.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Got hipshot locking tuners and hard tail, Dunlop strap locks (not pictured), and lace X bars.


----------



## sehnomatic (Apr 11, 2014)

This is looking great. I'm tempted to slice my old RG and make a neck though. The results of this may influence me to the point to where I'll make an RGT 7 string. 

I do have a request though. I draft print-ready guitar part diagrams and hipshot 8 string fixed is next on the grand list.

Knowing hipshot's own diagrams and dimensions are really shoddy, many diagrams even have several dimensions missing. Can you print and confirm that this model is to the dimensions of your bridge?

PDF

After I've finished enough, I'll share the ones that I'm legally capable of and/or guitar parts which have terribly vague diagrams in the first place.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

sehnomatic said:


> This is looking great. I'm tempted to slice my old RG and make a neck though. The results of this may influence me to the point to where I'll make an RGT 7 string.
> 
> I do have a request though. I draft print-ready guitar part diagrams and hipshot 8 string fixed is next on the grand list.
> 
> ...


I don't have a printer here at home but when I go to work tomorrow I'll print it out


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Got some progress in tonight. Got the filets glued and started gluing to the neck.











Here is a rough look at what it'll look like






One side down, one to go


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Apr 11, 2014)

looking good


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 11, 2014)

Got it all glued up. Just wish I didn't live In a town house or I'd be up all night cutting and routing.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 12, 2014)

This looks freaking amazing. Keep the neck board like that for maximum resonance! ;D

But seriously, it's turning out really cool!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 13, 2014)

Got the bottom part cut off and used the rasp to get the taper on the back end. 










Supa thin!





I'm doing the neck joint tomorrow since the wifey said enough was enough tonight haha


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 14, 2014)

Seriously enjoying this build. I just really like the idea of turning an old crap guitar into something so cool and new.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks! Glad so many people are digging this.

Got the neck joint done today as well as the horns leading into the neck. Still working on a full body sand to get everything even. Got most of it even using a chisel and hammer. 





Really don't know why it looks wavy because it's as smooth as butter!






If you're wondering why the mahogany is 2 different colors, well bad news for me. When I stripped it I got all the paint off but not the wood sealer Ibanez put on, so I have to strip all that off...yay






Here is a comparison to my DC800. I decided to do a mixture of their neck thru and my Ibanez Art700 because I love them both but they're completely different.










And here's the neck joint of my Ibanez







Btw ebony sucks big time when it comes to working with it. It freaking chips and doesn't do what I want it to do like the walnut and mahogany does. Ive got stupid little gaps to fill. Luckily I know how to do it. Just sucks!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 14, 2014)

Oh and if anyone is planning on doing this, I've yet to use a power tool (except to cut the body apart to glue to the neck) All with a chisel, hammer, clamps, rasp, and sand paper. I know I'll need a drill and drill bit for routing (I'll clean it up with the chisels). I might use a belt sander if I can borrow one to make sanding the whole body easier because my arm is killing me haha


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 14, 2014)

Man, that neck-body joint on the inner trebble-side horn seems like it will be a bitch to get flush. Especially because it's ebony that you want to smooth out. If it had been mahogany or walnut it would have been a lot easier, methinks (although it wouldn't look as good). In any case, it's actually looking really cool! Fun little project you have there. It seems I'm gonna have to do something similar some day myself!

EDIT: my condolences on the wood sealer, btw.  I had to get it off of a 17mm thick mahogany Washburn neck once, and I was scared shitless of hitting the truss rod if I kept sanding. Thankfully, I never did hit it, and it turned out wonderfully, but damn it if I didn't get a sore arm for some days after that.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 14, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Man, that neck-body joint on the inner trebble-side horn seems like it will be a bitch to get flush. Especially because it's ebony that you want to smooth out. If it had been mahogany or walnut it would have been a lot easier, methinks (although it wouldn't look as good). In any case, it's actually looking really cool! Fun little project you have there. It seems I'm gonna have to do something similar some day myself!
> 
> EDIT: my condolences on the wood sealer, btw.  I had to get it off of a 17mm thick mahogany Washburn neck once, and I was scared shitless of hitting the truss rod if I kept sanding. Thankfully, I never did hit it, and it turned out wonderfully, but damn it if I didn't get a sore arm for some days after that.



Yeah the ebony looks good for sure just I'm paying for it. Never knew it was such a tough wood to work with. I guess research would've came in handy there haha. Yeah wood sealer is the devil as far as sanding/stripping goes


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 14, 2014)

Well got the back completely sanded and smoothed. Gonna do the front tomorrow and hopefully get started on the routing and hardware installation.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Seriously awesome!


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 15, 2014)

Very cool man, glad its turning out well. 

What sort of finish are you going to do? That thing will probably look awesome with some tung oil on it.


----------



## 9Lives (Apr 15, 2014)

Very brave. I'd like to try this with my h207 because of ash body. Good work!


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 15, 2014)

Epic. I love this build! Something different and original but that's coming together AWESOME. 

As said its nice seeing a guitar that would never get used turned into something quality. 

How well balanced do you think it'll be with the 8 Tuners but the super thin body? I guess it's hard to judge until its all together and you strap it on!?


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Epic. I love this build! Something different and original but that's coming together AWESOME.
> 
> As said its nice seeing a guitar that would never get used turned into something quality.
> 
> How well balanced do you think it'll be with the 8 Tuners but the super thin body? I guess it's hard to judge until its all together and you strap it on!?



Yeah I have no idea right now but I'll definitely find out one everything is in



mnemonic said:


> Very cool man, glad its turning out well.
> 
> What sort of finish are you going to do? That thing will probably look awesome with some tung oil on it.



Thanks! Yeah I planned on tung oiling the whole thing. If it's not to my liking I have some stains laying around. I saved some scraps off of it to use as test pieces.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Got the front and sides sanded this morning. Unfortunately I close at work so it's all I get done today. But I'm off tomorrow so I'll get more accomplished.


----------



## Edika (Apr 15, 2014)

So cool! It really is coming out very nice! I am sure that when you start putting on layers of tung oil you won't be thinking about using any stain.

I think you gave a lot of people an interesting idea!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 15, 2014)

Edika said:


> So cool! It really is coming out very nice! I am sure that when you start putting on layers of tung oil you won't be thinking about using any stain.
> 
> I think you gave a lot of people an interesting idea!



Thanks! I love the feel of tung oil but I like the look of poly urethane just because it doesn't look as "wet" all the time. I might be ok with it since I'll be seeing it go from bare wood to oiled. There's always the best of both worlds like my DC800. But I don't like looking at the transition on the back.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 15, 2014)

That is looking noiiiice especially after you got the sealer off of the mahogany. Also good idea with the ebony fillets between the neck and body wings, would've looked too much like a Reese's Peanut Butter Cup without them.


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 15, 2014)

Am I the only one who thinks that the two ebony stripes resemble tuxedo suspenders?






It makes it so much more classy in my head.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 16, 2014)

Got the bridge holes drilled, pickup routes done, and sanded to 320 grit.


----------



## mustache79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Focking sweet!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Alright I stayed up way too late doing this haha but I had to finish. Here is the progress from today and then the last couple of pics will be the finished product.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok guys and gals here she is. I somehow lost 2 string ferrules so Im waiting for them to come in the mail so I can wire her up and string her up!!



















































And she still fits in my case! Hell yeah!!






Thinking I really want to get some kind of custom logo for the headstock or should I just leave it blank?

All in all ebony sucks to work with, tung oil is very messy, and oh yeah this was the most fun project Ive ever done music related! haha Id do it again in an instant. There are some cosmetic flaws, they're not major or mess with the playability, but I notice it. All in all not bad for my 2nd build!


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks amazing, man!  Definitely post pics again once you get the ferrules and string her up.  I love that last picture in the case, btw. It gives off that "at last!!" sort of vibe.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 17, 2014)

Make a sticker for the headstock that says "Carvinez" or something 

Seriously awesome project, man!


----------



## Convictional (Apr 17, 2014)

It's cool. The Lace pickups give it a kind of weird look because they blend with the ebony strips.

I really wanna see someone else do this because the entire process of watching you hack apart an ibanez and shove a carvin neck through it was pretty awesome!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Looks amazing, man!  Definitely post pics again once you get the ferrules and string her up.  I love that last picture in the case, btw. It gives off that "at last!!" sort of vibe.



Definitely will! Most likely a play through! Yeah it really does!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

groverj3 said:


> Make a sticker for the headstock that says "Carvinez" or something
> 
> Seriously awesome project, man!



That's awesome! Totally doing that


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Convictional said:


> It's cool. The Lace pickups give it a kind of weird look because they blend with the ebony strips.
> 
> I really wanna see someone else do this because the entire process of watching you hack apart an ibanez and shove a carvin neck through it was pretty awesome!


I'd do it again in an instant!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

reklawhcaz said:


> Ok guys and gals here she is. I somehow lost 2 string ferrules so Im waiting for them to come in the mail so I can wire her up and string her up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I say "all in all" way too much haha


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 17, 2014)

Solid!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok so headstock decal. Need some help. 

Number 1





Number 2





Number 3





Number 4





Number 5


----------



## Alberto7 (Apr 17, 2014)

I vote Number 4, but I personally like the "Carvinez" spelling better. Should be awesome anyway.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 17, 2014)

So is this going to be piezo? I'm seeing that hole in the front of the bridge, which I suspect is for that?


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> I vote Number 4, but I personally like the "Carvinez" spelling better. Should be awesome anyway.



I thought "Carvinez" was just carvin with the end of Ibanez added. Thought "Carbinez" gave equal footing to both haha but "Carvinez" does sound better


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> So is this going to be piezo? I'm seeing that hole in the front of the bridge, which I suspect is for that?



Nope that'd be one of the flaws. Probably the one that pissed me off the most. Happened after everything was together. It's the hole that goes to the pickup route then to the electronics cavity for the grounding wire. I do have a 7 string with graphtech piezos so I might do that.


----------



## mustache79 (Apr 17, 2014)

reklawhcaz said:


> Nope that'd be one of the flaws. Probably the one that pissed me off the most. Happened after everything was together. It's the hole that goes to the pickup route then to the electronics cavity for the grounding wire. I do have a 7 string with graphtech piezos so I might do that.



If you have any wood dust laying around you could fill that hole with CA glue and dust and sand it. If it's part of the route, build a little dam with masking tape, fill it and glue it, if you feel comfortable.


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 17, 2014)

mustache79 said:


> If you have any wood dust laying around you could fill that hole with CA glue and dust and sand it.



Well there has to be a hole fir the grounding wire. Just the angle I had to go to get it there made it stick out just barely past the front of the bridge. After I run the wire I'll probably do that to hide it. Had to use that technique to get the ebony flush with the neck. Damn stuff kept chipping lol


----------



## ilyti (Apr 18, 2014)

I like "Ibarvin" better than "Carbinez", but this is more of an IbarWIN!!!


----------



## Grif (Apr 18, 2014)

Personally I would not put any decal on there, but sweet guitar either way!


----------



## Eliguy666 (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe "Carvanez" with the Ibanez font style?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 20, 2014)

I like #4


----------



## a curry (Apr 21, 2014)

Is this your first time building a guitar? I think I want to do this.


----------



## TrashJuice (Apr 21, 2014)

I would just figure out my own logo personally. Maybe stamp Carvinez on the back of the headstock or something. But you really made this your own, love it.


----------



## Neilzord (Apr 21, 2014)

I vote number 2! 

I do like number 4 But I think 2 is classier and its a classy looking guitar!! Number 4 is very Fernandez looking IMO and would maybe suite a solid gloss black guitar more than a natural finish! 

Whatever logo you put on ... its going to be an awesome guitar!


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 21, 2014)

a curry said:


> Is this your first time building a guitar? I think I want to do this.



Second time but first to this extreme. The other one was a Senior project in high school


----------



## reklawhcaz (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks guys! Still haven't decided but its ok being blank right now haha I can't stop looking at it. Its pretty sweet


----------



## teamSKDM (Apr 21, 2014)

id personally leave it blank


----------



## Eliguy666 (Apr 21, 2014)

Maybe just give it an inlay design that you like on the headstock!


----------



## reklawhcaz (May 11, 2014)

Been slacking gentlemen. Got it wired up with a 3 way and coil-cut switch. I'll do a video Tuesday when I'm off work. Ended up doing all black knobs and switch too instead of the cosmo chrome.


----------

